# Wheel flange removal



## ..TrainMaster.. (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey forum. I have a new bachman 2-10-4 and I am having a issue with one of the curves at my local club and the locomotive is jumping the curve because it is to tight. I want to remove the flange on some of the wheels to reduce this issue. Which wheels should I deflange?


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

..TrainMaster.. said:


> Hey forum. I have a new bachman 2-10-4 and I am having a issue with one of the curves at my local club and the locomotive is jumping the curve because it is to tight. I want to remove the flange on some of the wheels to reduce this issue. Which wheels should I deflange?


Usually the flanges are removed from the center drivers, but do it in a lathe with a collet and remove the flange next to the collet, not the flange away from the collet, to remove the other flange reverse the driver set in the lathe. Use some kind of rest to stabilize the axle by holding the other driver in position.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i deflanged two inside driver of a 2-8-0. The method I read about and used was to use a dremel tool with a grinding attachment with power applied to the locomotive and the wheels spinning. This removes the flanges evenly.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Make sure the filings don't go to the magnet!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Bwells said:


> Make sure the filings don't go to the magnet!


If they are nickle silver driver tires, that will not be a problem, but there could still be a problem of the grindings getting into the mechanism. Steel tires will be a problem with the magnet.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

gregc said:


> I deflanged two inside driver of a 2-8-0. The method I read about and used was to use a dremel tool with a grinding attachment with power applied to the locomotive and the wheels spinning. This removes the flanges evenly.


That is a really good way to ruin an engine, it puts extra stress on the drive gears, as well as getting grindings into the motor and drive gears.


----------



## Bloomfield Station (Mar 15, 2016)

Are you guys saying removing the center wheels flanges on a six axle will allow it to run on a smaller radius curve?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As well as possibly ruining the loco removing the flanges will also devalue it when you come to sell. Maybe join another club&#55357;&#56842;?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

See if you can buy "blind" drivers for that loco.


----------

